# FS/FT: Ripsaw catfish, Bichirs and Oscar



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

27"+ Ripsaw Catfish for *$150* or trade for a large silver arowan with perfect barbels or trade for a smaller ripsaw catfish. 









10" Red Oscar FREE









2x 17-18" Polypterus bichir lapradei $60 each or take both for $55 each.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Moved to correct section.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! I just realized I clicked the wrong section.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

interested in bichirs


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch said:


> interested in bichirs


I'm available tomorrow morning till 5pm. You can come over and look at the fish if you want to. Here you can call me at 7788093557


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

I want that flowerhorn seems to be more a sinphylum or at least a cross breeding with but i like it. I'll give you a call today when i wake up after graveyard shift.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nemo said:


> I want that flowerhorn seems to be more a sinphylum or at least a cross breeding with but i like it. I'll give you a call today when i wake up after graveyard shift.


It's a very fun flowerhorn to have. Very calm when you pet it and always go near the glass wall when you get close and also can be hand feed. Not really an aggressive.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Flowerhorn pending..... Oscars and lapradeis still available.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

you still have those lap's eh...they are the species i want but I'm too cheap to pay the shipping ! 

You need to move to the east coast your ad's always have something i'd want to buy, Maybe you should donate them to me  then i'll pay shipping and they can join my Bichir heard lol


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

-DC- said:


> you still have those lap's eh...they are the species i want but I'm too cheap to pay the shipping !
> 
> You need to move to the east coast your ad's always have something i'd want to buy, Maybe you should donate them to me  then i'll pay shipping and they can join my Bichir heard lol


ship me ur asiatica u can have these.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, nope she's mine, but i'm on a list for more when the season hit's, he had pleuro's this week last year they were in a month or so before the asiatica, he say's 1-2 months before he expects to have them but i'll be first to know when Asiatica makes it to canada again! 

My girl's hit another growth spurt raised from 2" I’ll never sell her, she's a true pet fish more then part of the collection, she even earned a solo tank (by earned I mean ate/killed everyone else lol)


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Flowerhorn and tiger oscar were sold. Red oscar and bichirs left.


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

hey earl are the laps male or female?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

angryinsect said:


> hey earl are the laps male or female?


both male and female. the one on the pic is a male.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

how aggressive are the laps? what do you feed them? I really am interested just worried about a coupe things


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch said:


> how aggressive are the laps? what do you feed them? I really am interested just worried about a coupe things


Not aggressive. More like I swim, I eat, I chill and ok time to gulp some air. Lol! I feed them mainly with prawns and smelt. Then massivores, squid, mussels, baby snakehead and baby midas cichlids. Will pretty much anything meaty. Since you are in surrey... You can come by and check them out and see decide if you wanna take them or not.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Bichirs and oscars still available. Need to get rid of this two bichirs as I have too many lapradei and I'm getting more but other species.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Ripsaw catfish added for $250. Pics will to come soon.


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Ripsaw catfish added for $250. Pics will to come soon.



SOOOO hard to find these guys this size.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Buddiechrist said:


> SOOOO hard to find these guys this size.


This catfish is 3 years old.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Pass midnight drunken bump.... Ripsaw gotta go.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Early morning bump.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

pic for ripsaw catfish added


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

early morning bump. Need the ripsaw gone. make me an offer.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump!!! Change price for the ripsaw now at$150. Oscar is now for free.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Friday Night Bump


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok bichirs need to go ASAP. Ripsaw catfish need to as well. Oscar pending picking.

Give me an offer for both bichirs and catfish.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

gotta ask why the urgency in getting rid of the laps?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

oakley1984 said:


> gotta ask why the urgency in getting rid of the laps?


Need the money to buy Turkana variant Polypterus Bichir Bichir breed in Indonesia. Need to buy them before they are gone as they are selling fast in Asia.


----------

